# Thu, Fri, Sat



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 15, 2008)

Am somewhat seriously considering playing hookie thu & fri and doing thu-sat at Jay & Stowe.  Does anyone see a flaw in this plan?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 15, 2008)

skifastr said:


> Am somewhat seriously considering playing hookie thu & fri and doing thu-sat at Jay & Stowe.  Does anyone see a flaw in this plan?




Only if you don't lather on the heavy SPF sunblock or hate primo spring conditions


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 15, 2008)

The weather today at Sugarloaf was cloudless and just cool enough to keep mid-winter conditions on about 3/4 of the mountain. Visibility was excellent with views of Mount Washington to the west all the way to Katahdin in the Northeast.

We are supposed to get progresively warmer and be at 60F by friday when we plan on skiing at Saddleback.


----------



## hardline (Apr 15, 2008)

funny i was sitting on the patio up on the roof of one of our projects and was thinking almost the same thing. except i was going to start a stowe on do mt snow over the weekend so friends could come up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

If you have the vacation time..do it!!!..take advantage of spring pricing at Stowe and cheap lodging in town..


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 15, 2008)

Doooooooooooo it. I took tomorrow off. F work when the skiing and weather are this nice. Tomorrow will very likely be better than all but my best powder days this season.


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Already playing hooky Friday...Bush Friday, Stowe Saturday....remember to lube up, gonna be a scorcher.


----------

